# Episode 273 - Up North Journal Podcast



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

Stop in at the Up North Journal Cabin this week as Jake and I talk about our recent trips to the trout streams of Michigan along with his first ever turkey hunt. We also talk a little about us as firearm owners taking responsibility to stop accidents.

http://traffic.libsyn.com/upnorthjournal/Episode_273_final.mp3


----------

